# Alutech 4X



## Big-Hiter (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leut.

Hab da mal ne Frage, hab evtl diesen Sommer vor mir ein 4X Bike zusammen zu bauen, da ich schon einen Keiler besitze möchte ich auch gern bei der Marke Alutech bleiben.Ich bin nicht gerade ein sehr guter sprung experte und alt bin ich auch schon von daher würde sich ein Fully anbieten.

Leider gibts es aber bei Alutech kein 4X Fully wie es bei denn anderen Deutschen Herstellern wie Nicolai & Fusion üblich ist.(Ufo,Strangler)

Jetzt meine Frage was eignet sich bei Alutech am besten zu 4Xsen, wäre der Slooppudel eine alternative, oder sogar das Dirtfully(gibts das überhaupt noch). Oder ist das alles nix und ich muss mir doch das Cheaptrick kaufen.(das ja auch schick ist.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## michar (22. Mai 2009)

das perfekte alutech dafuer! Wenn du fahrtechnisch noch nicht so fit bist solltest du dir generell natuerlich erst mal ueberlegen obs sinn macht dir extra ein bike zum 4x fahren aufzubauen...grade sauberes geschmeidiges fahren macht finde ich den reiz des 4x aus...zum ueben wuerde da notfalls auch dein keiler reichen...die sprungtechnik usw lernt man damit auch! Ein fully hat sicherlich noch ein paar vor und nachteile...vorteil ist sicherlich die größeren reserven und mit der richtigen technik kann man die energie der federelemente besser nutzen...allerdings ist es schwerer , es gibt mehr antriebseinfluesse und faehrt sich einfach nicht ganz so direkt...
Ich persoehnlich habe das fully noch nie auf nem 4x vermisst...eher im gegenteil...ich wuesste auch nicht welches alutech fully dafuer richtig gut geeignet waere..die meisten haben zu viel federweg..mehr als 120mm ist ueberfluessig..ich denke am ehsten dann doch das dirtfully oder den slopepudel ( den dann aber richtig leicht aufgebaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Hiter (22. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich halt grad welchen Verwendungszweck das Dirtfully eigtl. hat, weil zum Dirt fahren ist es ja sowas von ungeeignet.
Also kann ,wenn ich mir denn Federweg so anschaue nur noch leichter Freeride. oder 4X rausschauen.
Wäre mal interessant was der JÜ dazu meint.


----------



## michar (23. Mai 2009)

wenn d u das noetige kleingeld hast kannste dir ja auch dann eine 4x custom geo anbauen lassen....bisschen laenger das teil..tretlager runter...vllt auch bisschen gewichtsoptimiert


----------



## 4x _racer (22. August 2009)

servuus,
also inj meiner familie befuínden sich 3 alutech bikes meins das ddu 4x sau geil für den 4cross mein dad slopstyle fully nicht so für 4x (eine tretterei mit dem panzer)
aber er hat noch n andres ein auf sich gemachtes mit der geo das ne 140 gabel oder so rein geht färhst sich echt flowig wie n fully...
mfg nico


----------



## michar (22. August 2009)

dein beitrag liest sich wie kacke


----------



## 4x _racer (23. August 2009)

naja sry war müde^^


----------



## 4x _racer (23. August 2009)

muste dich bisschen konzentrieren^^xD


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (29. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

benutze mal diesen Thread um ein paar Fragen los zu werden.
Es geht um dieses Objekt





Da ich die eingebaute Federgabel für mein Enduro nutzen möchte würde ich im gegenzug das CT als 4X Bike umbauen.
so nun meine Frage: welche Gabel ist am besten für diesen Einsatzbereich ?
Es soll keine High-End Maschine werden da ich damit keine Rennen fahren werde nur sollte der LRS wieder verwendet werden ( 20 mm Steckachse ).
Habe schon in diversen Threads von den Macken der jeweiligen Gabelhersteller gelesen und weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr weiter was ich kaufen soll !
Ein 2010 Modell oder warten bis die 2009 er billig rausgehauen werden oder eine gebrauchte vor 2008 ( im Fall von MZ Gabeln ) oder reicht für mich eine DJ - Modell oder oder oder ...
Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar 

Grüße 
Michael


----------



## michar (30. September 2009)

kauf dir ne pike..uturn runter auf 100mm und gut ist! wenn du dann auch mal bisschen freeride maessig unterwegs sein willst kannste dann ja auch mit 140 fahren!


----------



## FloriLori (5. Mai 2011)

Hey ich reanimiere mal den Thread. Ich will mir nen 4x Dirt Rad aufbauen ich hab nen Alutech D442 Rahmen im Bikemarkt gesehen. Ich bin mir nur wegen der Größe unsicher es gibt ihn ja nur in einer Größe würde ich da mit meinen 1,9m klar kommen oder ist er einfach zu kurz für mich für 4 cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (5. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen wird dir definitiv zu klein sein. Ich bin 1,68m und mein Freund ca. 1,75m und wir fahren beide mit meinem D422. Er meint schon für ihn ist es mini... So geil das Rad auch ist und ich es dir wärmstens empfehlen würde... ist es dir nach meiner Einschätzung zu klein. Kannst ja mal bei mir ins Album schauen, wies unter mir aussieht... Für mich passt es sehr perfekt, aber du bist ja deutlich größer.


----------



## FloriLori (5. Mai 2011)

Ach verdammt ich hatte so was schon befürchtet.


----------

